# Maybruary powder



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's been absolute blower in May. Mid February conditions during these storms. Of course as soon as the sun comes out it's wet, goppy, mush within 15 minutes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

When it's warm out absolutely. I thought I was going to go over the handle bars the day out before this one. Temps were near 50 degrees and stuff was a soupy mess. Stuff was like suction cups. This day was mid winter super dry blower. None of the sticky problems that day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well it's only lower water content snow when it's falling. Once it warms up, it's just like everywhere else.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks so good! It's almost a month since I've been on my board now.  As soon as our whacked out weather stabilizes a little I'll get out and do some hiking for turns at Rainier. Until then, I'll keep riding my bike and playing on my skateboard.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

The 12th was a fantastic day on Berthoud. Floral park was $$$.
A May powder day to be remembered!

...I'm not ready for this season to end.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> 25 and snowing at Timberline on Mt. Hood this morning. We picked up 9 inches overnight with 14 new total from this storm.


ROde Kirkwood yesterday..still fully covered. some pow stashes....started snowing around 12...8 more inches for today..lol


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

How is the glacier skiing up at timberline/mt hood? I am thinking of taking a trip there end of July or early August. Not into the park at all just want to get away and have some fun  Horstman Glaciar at Whistler/Blackcomb closes July 24th so I have somewhere local to play for a while still.

I was just up at Blackcomb May 26th for another fun day of boarding.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Triplany said:


> How is the glacier skiing up at timberline/mt hood? I am thinking of taking a trip there end of July or early August. Not into the park at all just want to get away and have some fun  Horstman Glaciar at Whistler/Blackcomb closes July 24th so I have somewhere local to play for a while still.
> 
> I was just up at Blackcomb May 26th for another fun day of boarding.


There should be plenty of hikeable snow for a while.


----------

